# New Oregon Member



## mthoodoutback (Nov 11, 2009)

Good morning from a snowy Hood River Valley.

We purchased our 2010 210rs this last Tuesday and have been admiring our new acquisition sitting in the driveway hoping to use it soon.

We were the proud owners of a Chalet popup but decided we wanted just a little more room to entice the teenage boys to go camping with us again. The spoiled teens didn't like the cold nights in the tent after having spent time in a trailer and would complain it was too cold and too much work. With the 14 y/o now working at the local ski resort we're not sure we will be camping soon unless the El Nino kicks in and shuts off the snow.

We do have concerns about the slide out but really like the layout and that it's still a smaller trailer. We looked at purchasing an Outback when they first arrived here in Oregon but couldn't afford one at the time and purchased a used 25' Komfort bunkhouse which was nice except the tow vehicle at that time a '97 Ford F250 HD got horrible gas mileage. So we downsized to the Chalet and had great trips including two visits to Death Valley during spring break so no AC needed but make sure you close your windows just in case a sudden dust storm kicks up, lesson learned.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great community!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great!! Another Oregon Outbacker!

Congrats on the recent purchase. No worries about the slide out here in Oregon...you'll be fine.

A large group of us are heading to Cannon Beach for a Day After Thanksgiving Rally. Join us if you can and you will have more than enough Outbackers there to answer all your Outback questions.

Click here for details on the rally
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233&st=0


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

ya....great....another Orgonian.....,








Welcome and congrats on your new baby. You will love the Outback as we all do. I encourage you to go to the rally with Oregon Camper and crew. you will have a blast and trust me Oregon Camper can answer all your questions...about anything...really.









Welcome and enjoy. 
Brain


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We're glad to have you with us----even if you are a left coaster.









Mark


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome from a member born and raised in Oregon. As for your slide out concerns, be sure to have the dealer adjust the slide out supports. I had some problems with our slide out but only because all the weight was being taken by one support.


----------



## mthoodoutback (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah another Oregonian and an OSU BEAVER family!!!!!







- an alum and a staff member.

Thanks Oregon Camper for the invite would be a good place for our first trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mthoodoutback said:


> Yeah another Oregonian and an OSU BEAVER family!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you can make it...

Think we just had a cancellation today, so you can swoop in and get a great spot.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mswalt said:


> We're glad to have you with us----even if you are a left coaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the right coast if you are on the other side of the world...


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome! You're family will have it so much easier in your new Outback! Enjoy!

I also hope you make it to the rally because we all LOVE seeing the pictures afterwards!

Michele


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome---Sorry about the snow, here in Dallas (Oregon) the







is out!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard mthoodoutback!









Glad you found us, and on a personal note it's always fun to have a new PNW Outbacker as well!
We may have to talk to you about that OSU thing though...









(Just kidding!... Unless the Beavs beat the Ducks that is!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcom, welcome. Great to have another family in the group. You will find this is the best group of people. If you cannot make it on the day after TG there is always the get together at Cape Disappointment over President's Day or the Toppenish Spring Rally. Hope to meet you soon. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WELCOME! and yes, please join us for our Thanksgiving get together!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome Aboard, glad to have you here.

As for the Beav thing... well anyone can make a bad choice in their life once... just look at Jim!

Go Ducks!

Steve


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> Welcome Aboard, glad to have you here.
> 
> As for the Beav thing... well anyone can make a bad choice in their life once... just look at Jim!
> 
> ...


COOL! if we are bashing Jim agian, I'm in!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All in fun, of course!

After all, the Beavs have had pretty decent Basketball and Baseball teams over the years. And as for Jim, hey, anybody that can turn building a campfire into an excavation project that would make the Corp of Engineers blush is aces in my book!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Welcome Aboard, glad to have you here.
> 
> As for the Beav thing... well anyone can make a bad choice in their life once... just look at Jim!
> 
> ...


COOL! if we are bashing Jim agian, I'm in!









[/quote]

All aboard....

..wait, that's me he is talk'n about.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> All in fun, of course!
> 
> After all, the Beavs have had pretty decent Basketball and Baseball teams over the years. And as for Jim, hey, anybody that can turn building a campfire into an excavation project that would make the Corp of Engineers blush is aces in my book!
> 
> ...


For those of you that don't know what PDX_Doug means by that comment....I give you our beach fire pit. Ya got to do something when you're "dry" camping and there is no TV or internet access.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> All in fun, of course!
> 
> After all, the Beavs have had pretty decent Basketball and Baseball teams over the years. And as for Jim, hey, anybody that can turn building a campfire into an excavation project that would make the Corp of Engineers blush is aces in my book!
> 
> ...


For those of you that don't know what PDX_Doug means by that comment....I give you our beach fire pit. Ya got to do something when you're "dry" camping and there is no TV or internet access.

















[/quote]

Holy cow! did you get a permit for that?







.gif[/img] 
Jim you need to ad a link to your fire starter video! Awsome!
By the way you do seem to play with fire way to much.







.gif[/img]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Holy cow! did you get a permit for that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...here is the link to the a video of one of the many "firestarters" I've built to entertain everyone while we start a fire.

This one was an idea from my son, when he saw a State Farm Insurance commercial with a burning building in the background.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

That is THE BEST!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome!! And hopefully you can make it up to Washington for some of the get togethers we plan up this way also. Yeah, I know, we don't have an Outback, but it's all a state of mind. You will enjoy your new TT. There's lots of good people in this area that love getting together. And it's nice to see someone that has teenagers.

Keep an eye out in the Casual Get Together section in January for a posting for our September get together in Washington on Highway 20 at Howard Miller Steelhead Park. I know that's a drive, but it is so worth it.

Anyway, welcome and enjoy.

Kelly


----------

